

Show HN: AppThwack, automated Android app testing on real devices - tdpeterson
http://www.appthwack.com

======
tdpeterson
We created AppThwack for developers to test Android apps on actual phones and
tablets before releasing to the market. In addition to addressing issues with
fragmentation by running against many device-OS combinations, we provide a
centralized tool that combines screen-shots, logs, and full logcat dumps in
one place, sortable by test, device, or result. We keep historical results and
track trends as well.

When a developer uploads an app, it's tested on all of our devices in parallel
and results update in real time. Our basic service runs a generic set of smoke
and performance tests requiring no configuration at all, and we also support
custom tests, including those made with Robotium
(<http://code.google.com/p/robotium/>).

The demo does not allow uploading apps or changing project settings, but
otherwise shows results in the same format as the full version. It's also
using emulators hosted on EC2 instead of running against our actual device lab
(10 phones, 2 tablets, and growing every day).

My co-founder and I recently quit our day jobs to work on this full time and
we'd love to get some feedback. We're starting a small private beta this week.

Thanks for looking!

